# Créer un raccourci pour lancer une appli



## Rollmops (5 Novembre 2019)

Bonsoir à tous 

J'essaye de lancer une application avec l’appli Apple Raccourci.
Je n'y arrive pas.
Je clique ds la galerie de Raccourci sur "créer un raccourci"
Dans la fenêtre qui s’est ouverte je tape "ouvrir Affinity" ou" démarrer Affinity".
Je referme, clic sur le raccourci créé.
Mais ça ne fonctionne pas.
Il doit y avoir un script à écrire mais je ne sais pas comment le faire…
Quelqu'un pourrait m'aider ?

Merci


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (5 Novembre 2019)

Rajoute "Ouvrir l'app" (présent dans "Rédaction de script")  dans ton racourci.
Ensuite, tu sélectionnes "choisir" (juste à côté de "ouvrir") puis affinity. cf exemple ci-dessous où j'ai choisi "app store"




Cela devrait fonctionner.


----------



## Rollmops (5 Novembre 2019)

Merci  mais je n’ai pas "rédaction de script" dans cette fenêtre


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (5 Novembre 2019)

Ben si... 3ème icone en haut à gauche


----------



## Rollmops (5 Novembre 2019)

Ok 
Mais ds la liste "choisir" il n’y a pas Affinity


----------



## Rollmops (5 Novembre 2019)

Excuses… il fallait chercher "Photos" et non "Affinity" un autre nom pour Affinity…
Merci encore


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (5 Novembre 2019)

Ah ok


----------



## Rollmops (5 Novembre 2019)

Regarde le post du dessus : on s’est croisé…


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (5 Novembre 2019)

Oui, c'est pour ça que j'ai édité mon dernier poste


----------

